# i want this guy tested for performance enhancing drugs



## Mvskokee (May 26, 2008)

all i think of when i see this guy is GET TO THE CHOPPA!!!!!!!!!!!! NO IT IS NOT A TUMOR!!!! <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=14&de=583225">http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=14&de=583225</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Kazzy (May 26, 2008)

lol I can see why.


----------



## Mvskokee (May 26, 2008)

thats sooo hilarious


----------



## Mvskokee (May 26, 2008)

i have a new common name for this guy..chuck norris toad he doesnt jump he just pushes the world down


----------



## leoares27 (May 27, 2008)

lmao!! Please, no more pushups!!


----------



## Mvskokee (May 27, 2008)

im tellin you he is a beast


----------

